# Raptors Draft 2012



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Biggest draft in our history IMO. We've been mediocre/awful for 10 years. 

Who has everyone got and why? 

I got UConn. Drummond or Lamb. 

Drummond will likely be gone by the time our pick comes around, so we should take Lamb. Long, tons of potential and can sit in the SG role next to DeMar at SF. Drummond could be special, but he could be out of the league after his rookie deal. He is a huge risk/huge win, but we're at a crossroads and have to take that risk if we are to move forward and actually build a team worth watching. Drummond/Val does get me excited. 

I don't mind Barnes, he was a top prospect that might not have lived up to the 'Kobe' high school hype, but he sure hasn't been awful.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The biggest draft in Raptors history is going to be either the 2014 or 2015 NBA Draft when they take the Canadian LeBron James Andrew Wiggins with the #1 pick.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think we're going to catch New Orleans and I don't think we will be better than Golden State. So that leaves us between 4th to 8th worst record.

I'll repeat the order that I posted in another thread with some slight changes. These are the top 8 guys that I would pick.

Anthony Davis
Drummond
Kidd-Gilchrist
Jeremy Lamb
Harrison Barnes
Thomas Robinson
Bradley Beal
Austin Rivers

If we fall out of the top 5 perhaps we should explore trading down for someone like Perry Jones. I really want us to pick up a late first and draft Marquis Teaque. He had a bad year but I think he has a lot of potential.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Perry Jones really impressed me this year. I think he has a shot at being one of the best players out of this class.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Harrison Barnes, complete opposite to Demar will complement him perfectly especally with a new pass first PG


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Picking Drummond isn't even a problem in terms of who you have on the roster because he's two years away from being a starter anyway. I just don't trust his head/work ethic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do you guys envisage Bayless as your starter next season? Retaining Calderon as starter? 

Barnes or Kidd-Gilchrist would be my picks, assuming Davis is off the board.

Bargnani and Val handling the frontcourt, with Ed Davis backing up.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Do you guys envisage Bayless as your starter next season? Retaining Calderon as starter?
> 
> Barnes or Kidd-Gilchrist would be my picks, assuming Davis is off the board.
> 
> Bargnani and Val handling the frontcourt, with Ed Davis backing up.


I don't see Bayless being our starter. He's not really a point guard on top of that he's injury prone. Calderon will likely be our starter next year at least until the trade deadline.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Anthony Davis, Kidd-Gilchrist, Harrison Barnes, Thomas Robinson are solid picks. But if they are not available, I think it may be wise to move down and get some more assets. 

Propspects like *Royce White *(wing with good court vision) and *Tony Mitchell *(wing with good rebounding) look intriguing to me. How come they expected to go mid/late first round? I think i'd be more interested in getting some assets moving down getting either or both of these 2 guys, instead of rolling the dice on Lamb, Beal or Drummond who I think are questionable (maybe i'm wrong).


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Beal is getting a ton of pub as the best two-guard in the draft. How does everyone else rate it? His catch and shoot game, is something we desperately need.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

He's like a less athletic version of Eric Gordon. It will be a lot harder for him to get his shots off in the NBA.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Seems like (obviously the lottery hasn't happened so who knows exactly where you're picking) you guys should take Barnes, Beal, or trade down.

Any chance you guys trade Bargnani for 50 cents on the dollar? If so I could see a big man, but otherwise you've already got a pretty solid rotation in the frontcourt.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BlakeJesus said:


> Any chance you guys trade Bargnani for 50 cents on the dollar? If so I could see a big man, but otherwise you've already got a pretty solid rotation in the frontcourt.


I can't see the logic in that, since there isn't a second big on the roster that you _have_ to get his playing time. Bargs is a nice player, but not one to headline a frontcourt, and the other guys aren't good enough that you stay away from top prospects for fear that Amir Johnson might be underutilized.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

seifer0406 said:


> He's like a less athletic version of Eric Gordon. It will be a lot harder for him to get his shots off in the NBA.


Beal is a complete, two-way player who will be a beast once he hits his comfort zone. Even though he never really dominated any games in college, he was only a freshman and showed plenty of sparks of being able to be that guy. 

He's still only 18 and once he adds strength and gets comfortable, he will definitely have a solid career. He looked alot smoother and more aggressive towards the end of the year. He has the build and all the intangibles to be a very good player. Only thing holding him back is confidence and experience, but those things will come.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

BlakeJesus said:


> Seems like (obviously the lottery hasn't happened so who knows exactly where you're picking) you guys should take Barnes, Beal, or trade down.
> 
> Any chance you guys trade Bargnani for 50 cents on the dollar? If so I could see a big man, but otherwise you've already got a pretty solid rotation in the frontcourt.


A trade can happen down the road but it makes no sense to do it right now especially with Bargnani being injured. I can see a guy like Ed Davis or Amir being moved if we end up drafting a big but Bargnani should be starting next year for us.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Surprised our last game wasn't played in reverse, with the Nets guarding the Raptors net and vice versa.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

... and it's done. thankfully. our tank was unsuccessful and here we are at #8 heading into the lotto.

but that's ok- at least we don't have to pray for losses anymore! awesome.

peace


----------



## cram2 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hard to believe that after that miserable year we are picking 8th again. Only hope is that someone really good drops for a mis-perceived weakness or apathy (like Rudy Gay years ago). Maybe Perry Jones.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If ever there was a time to do a ballsy trade...


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The 7 spot seems to be a real cutoff for the talent we would seemingly be most interested in.

AD
Beal
Drummond
MKG
Barnes
Lamb

with TRob being a guy we probably don't want to drop.

Raps need to hope a workout wonder emerges or some team goes off the board and falls in love with PJ3, Sullinger, or Lillard (who has that Johnny Flynn mojo working). Hopefully one of those six drop to us.

Getting worried BC flips the pick in some kind of crazy trade.

Casey is talking about getting a veteran and a shooter. Maybe a Rasual Butler or Fred Jones? Or a dead-eye shooter like Kapono? If ORL goes out early do they make Turkoglu available? Not exactly confident in what BC will do.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

lucky777s said:


> Casey is talking about getting a veteran and a shooter. Maybe a Rasual Butler or Fred Jones? Or a dead-eye shooter like Kapono? If ORL goes out early do they make Turkoglu available? Not exactly confident in what BC will do.


Why would you do any of that? Lamb should still be available at number 7, and if not one of the guys rated in the top five-six will have dropped. Just take the best player available and maybe try to make a move for another pick somewhere else.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Casey is talking about getting a veteran and a shooter. Maybe a Rasual Butler or Fred Jones? Or a dead-eye shooter like Kapono? If ORL goes out early do they make Turkoglu available? Not exactly confident in what BC will do.


----------

